# Need help and experience



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

I am working on my Captain's license and am getting my seatime at a pretty regular pace on my own. I am looking for a charter captain that will take me under their wing and help me get some of the business experience that I need. I am willing to work as a deckhand, bait boy, whatever in exchange for knowledge and experience. I am available almost every Sunday. I live in League City, so Galveston/Kemah area would be best. Please help. Thanks.


----------

